# Varanus Gilleni care info.



## LovinMonitors4 (Jan 5, 2010)

I am picking up a pair of these very soon and i was confused about a few things due to the variety of answers i have got or researched.

I know they are more arboreal than ground dwellers but do they still like to dig? This is why I am confused about the substrate. People say solely sand and others say a soil mix with sand? 

It seems as if the care is very similar to an ackie.

Any input would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## hachuuri (Aug 28, 2011)

I just got a couple of babies a couple of weeks ago, so I am no expert.

I offered a few inches of soil-sand mix, with water, to hold moisture and burrows. They have completely ignored the dirt and I very rarely see them on the ground. They sleep on branches, they eat on branches. For my two at least... 

The point of using a soil-sand w/ water is to hold some humidity, so the lizards don't get dehydrated.

The only time I think they would burrow is when laying eggs. Like I said though, I am no expert.


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Odatria.net Odatria.net - Varanus gilleni

Hope that helps : victory:


----------



## hachuuri (Aug 28, 2011)

Just thought I'd add that I just saw one of my three month old gilleni digging a burrow. So, I suppose they will use it if given the option!


----------

